
We Love Tailwind - CoreSet
https://formcake.com/blog/why-we-love-tailwind
======
DLA
I’m loving TailwindUI components and pages. Worth every single penny! The use
of utility class CSS to make full pages and parts is awesome and such a joy to
use.

~~~
anthonys
What are you using to add interactions to it? I find that's the only thing
it's missing in terms of getting started quickly.

